
The EXT4 Corruption Issue on Linux 4.19 Is Caused by BLK-MQ - kbumsik
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Linux-4.19-EXT4-Issue-Likely-MQ
======
guitarbill
Good to see progress on this, I'd hate to have to trouble-shoot this one.

From Bugzilla, sounds like ZFS is affected, but can correct it:

> In my case (kernel 4.19.6 and a 2-vdev/6-drive raidz1) doing an rsync
> to/from the same ZFS filesystem would generate ~1 error every 5s or so (on a
> random drive on the pool).

(ZFS still manages to surprise me, with some of the shortcomings it's easy to
forget how often it's saved me, although in this case I'm not running 4.19)

